# USB printer connected to NETGEAR Nighthawk X4S router

## sigra

An USP printer (Brother) is connected to a NETGEAR Nighthawk X4S router. On a Macbook Air computer connected to the router over wireless network, the printer was found so that it could be added to the list of printers and used to print. On a Gentoo computer in the same network, pressing the button "Find New Printers" at [http://localhost:631/admin/] only finds "Virtual Braille BRF Printer (CUPS-BRF)". What is missing from the Gentoo computer?

For net-fs/samba, USE-flags acl client cups fam gnutls pam system-mitkrb5 zeroconf are enabled. The file /usr/src/linux/.config has the line CONFIG_CIFS=y.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sigra,

Brother printers are not the easiest to get to work with linux.

As its USB and not a network printer, I would expect the router to do dumb passthough of whatever comes in on the network to the USB port.

All *NIX applications expect printers to understand Postscript. Very few USB printers do that, so you need something in the middle that converts postscript to whatever the printer expects.

That something is usually ghostscript and a driver specifically for your printer.

Step 1 is to make it work when its connected to a USB port on the PC.

What Brother model is the printer?

----------

